# meat grinder



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone have a brand of grinder they recommend? I grind a lot of fowl and deer through out the season and the small grinder i have now just cant keep up.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

For a manual: http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/samamaststme.html
I have this one and as good as it is... it gets old cranking it after a while.

For electric, depending on what your budget is: http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/lem780.html
My dad has the LEM780 and it is really nice. We haven't had any problems at all. The Quality is exelent. The price... well it is expensive, but depending on how much you use it it may be worth it. My Grampa always said "Cheap isn't always good, and good isn't always cheap". This saying holds true for so many things... and a grinder is one of them.

They do offer many different models so look for what suits your needs.

Good luck,

Gunny


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> For a manual: http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/samamaststme.html
> I have this one and as good as it is... it gets old cranking it after a while.Gunny


It never gets old crankin yo meat!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:lol: :rollin: :lol:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

If your wife/girlfriend/significant other has a Cuisinart stand mixer, they make a meat grinder attachment that works pretty darn slick.

Otherwise, get the biggest, best grinder you can afford. I have a little POS that I received for free, and it takes a loooong time to work through a pile of meat, simply because the motor is so weak.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1 thing.....I will never grind breast meat.The steel shot destroyed mine.Had to buy another.No more......it goes to a butcher shop.Any other meats is just fine.

This one works just fine.All parts are metal.And under $100

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/ ... _200451267


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Mr. Ken, I have a dandy solution. I did foresee such troubles when I began grinding my geese and ducks. My solution was to purchase a lunch meat slicer. I slice the breast meat thin enough for the pellets to either roll out during slicing or be easily located upon inspection. "Soft frozen" meat slices the easiest. A cheap $30 unit does just fine. I use an Oster brand grinder, about $100 when I bought it. 
I also mix bacon ends and pieces with my breast meat, about a 4:1 ratio. Adds superb flavor and stops the meat from clumping when I wish to make "Hamburger Helper".
I also sliced my breast meat the one time I took it to a game processor. The man is trying to make a living and I couldn't bear the thought of damaging the expensive cutting heads on his equipment. This would also result in such businesses refusing to take waterfowl for grinding in the future.
Hope this saves some people considerable headache and expense. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

kingcanada.....thanks for the tip.....I already own a meat slicer.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

That is a good tip. Now what meat slicer should a guy be looking at?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Doesn't seem to matter. I think my cheapo is a Sunbeam (I lost the little part that helps keep your fingers attached to your hand!). I now have some fancy commercial job that I bought at the ELKS Club garage sale. It needed a wing nut. Cost me $20!


----------

